# NAS build, project name : NAS-Apathy



## alucasa (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello, there people.

I was going to post this on XS forum, eh... a week ago, but since it's not up, I figured I'd post it here instead.

Original spec.

Case : Chenbro ES34069
( http://www.chenbro.com/corporatesite/products_detail.php?serno=100 )

Motherboard : MSI Industrial 945GME1 Core 2 Duo Mobile Mini-ITX
( http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ms_7265 )

RAM : 2 sticks of whatever value ram I had in hand.

CPU : I have 4 socket M cpus in hands, but I decided to use Core solo T1200 at first, and then used T7200 later.

Of course, all that text would mean nothing without pictures.
So, Here are screenshots.






























































You may have noticed that the motherboard has only two SATA ports. I was originally going to use a PCI raid card. For the "original spec", all I had to buy was the chassis. I had the rest already.

However, as I assembled the rig, I ran into space issues. Basically, I found no space for a raid card.











The mainboard compartment was only 1.5U (Rack measurement) height. And there was very little ways to draw in fresh air. Thankfully, the side door has a vent.






*Ultimate though,* I had to find another, entirely new, solution. First of all, I needed a mobo with at least 4 SATA ports because I could not fit a raid card.

After searching, I had two choices.

One was Gigabyte GA-6KIEH-RH.
( http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ga_6kieh_rh )
The other was MSI Industrial IM-945GC Atom 330.
( http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ms_9832 )

IM-945GC looked a lot more attractive to me. However, availability was extreme poor. In fact, I could find none in America. I did find 10 in Europe, but oversea shipping was denied.

In the end, I chose Gigabyte GA-6KIEH-RH with Celeron M550.

I will update this thread later with new pictures of GA-6KIEH-RH.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome. Useful links.

The Atom board with 4 SATA looks great but would be ONE BETTER with DVI dual link, and a VGA dongle if needed.

Looks like an interesting and fun build. Something in the picture for "scale" would be useful, even just a hand. That monitor is VERY confusing. What model of mini-TFT is that? Got a link? VGA?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, here are some more pictures.

First of all, this photo is for a bragging right. 





Below are the real stuff.
















For size, here it is.










At the moment, the system shows no faulty parts. I will work on which OS to use tomorrow or a few days later. I was originally planning to use Fredoa 10 with Samba installed, but my mind changes too often.

The monitor is a VGA 10 inch LCD which I bought over Ebay years ago. It's very useful for quick boot up and such.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 3, 2009)

Use Freenas. Seriously. ITs awesome!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice nas btw


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2009)

I chose to use full OS because I need this NAS to crunch as well. (Sort of folding but with CPU rather than GPU)
Freenas cannot do that.

At the moment, I am using Vista x64 trial run to see how the rig is performing.
Powerdraw is 45watt at idle and 55watt at full CPU load. This was with 3 HDDs. (1 for main, 2 for storage purpose)

Due to lack of active cooling, I do not think I can run CPU at full load for too long.

Temp is 29c stable at idle. This is not bad considering how small the mainboard compartment is.

Running BONIC at 50% cpu pumps the heat level to 60c stable.

I could not run it at full load for more than 5 minutes because temp was shooting for T-junction which is 100c. It was going over 90c.

By "Stable", I mean the average temp observed for a few hours.

While attempting to load Fedora 10 liveCD, I ran into an issue. The liveCD would get stuck at a black blank page. Ubuntu 8.4 liveCD works however.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have any numbers for power usage? Would love to know how it does vs prebuilt NAS (Thecus, QNAP, etc) and my own Sossaman system, which has NAS as one of its roles.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2009)

I stated powerdraw in the above post.

45w at idle. 55w at full. It's a little strange because Celeron M550 is a 27w cpu.

Additionally, 70w at startup.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 3, 2009)

alucasa said:


> I stated powerdraw in the above post.
> 
> 45w at idle. 55w at full. It's a little strange because Celeron M550 is a 27w cpu.
> 
> Additionally, 70w at startup.



Ah, sorry, missed that. 70W max isn't bad at all.


----------



## Wizzy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi there,

I would have a question to the NAS Builder, I am looking to build my one in same case however I found difficulties if I will be able to fit the PCI SATA Expansion Card..

I would like to use this one.. I could observe on one of your image that there is very low space between mobo and side cover.. would it fit so? I am goingto use this mobo: Intel D2500CC Mini-ITX BULK D2500CCE.. Would appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 25, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would have a question to the NAS Builder, I am looking to build my one in same case however I found difficulties if I will be able to fit the PCI SATA Expansion Card..
> 
> ...



This thread is from 2009, though from looking at OP's profile he's still active on the forum.  You should shoot him a PM, that way the next time he's on the forum it'll let him know he has one.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 26, 2012)

Wizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would have a question to the NAS Builder, I am looking to build my one in same case however I found difficulties if I will be able to fit the PCI SATA Expansion Card..
> 
> ...



The key to the build is finding a mini itx board with 6 sata ports. Fortunately, there are few available at the moment. I recommend this one : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182234

Don't use Intel D2500CC.


----------

